
Facebook includes Breitbart in curated trusted news - foolrush
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-25/facebook-creates-news-section-to-compensate-restive-publishers
======
wedn3sday
Facebook is a tool for grandparents to see pictures of their grandkids since
no one calls them anymore, why does this surprise anyone? Every time I see a
nerd in SF walking around in a facebook hoodie I want to take them aside and
ask, "do you know what you spend your life working on is garbage? Did you
drink the cool-aid or are you just in it for the paycheck?"

~~~
IdontRememberIt
I can tell in less than 5 words what Instagram or Whatsapp are for.

But today's Facebook? I could sarcastically say that they do lots of things
but not a single one correctly.

~~~
EEor
In my early 30s I find the only useful thing about it is local
gardening/foraging communities I participate in. Outside of that, there's
nothing but fluff.

------
sarcasmatwork
This title is very misleading and link pay-walled. _sigh_

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/facebook-
launches-...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/facebook-launches-
news-section-to-compensate-publishers/ar-AAJkSSD)

FB also does Buzzfeed which is a very left leaning/liberal news org. What's
your point OP?

~~~
foolrush
[https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2016/04/28/breitbartcom-...](https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2016/04/28/breitbartcom-
becoming-media-arm-alt-right)

[https://m.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/breitbart-
headlines_n_5829...](https://m.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/breitbart-
headlines_n_5829ba13e4b060adb56f1bdb?ri18n=true)

Gee whiz I wonder what the point could be Dr. Bothsidesism?

------
RickJWagner
I read Breitbart daily. Along with CNN, Fox, TheBlaze, the BBC, and RealClear
Politics.

It's the best way I've found to get a balanced perspective. They all lean one
way or the other, you have to look at them all and triangulate to find the
middle ground.

~~~
foolrush
“I read the Italian Fascists daily... you have to look at them all and
triangulate to find the middle ground.”

I have some bad news for you, the middle isn’t a great place.

